# Momma & chickie



## dado150 (Mar 11, 2014)

Ready to wonder around already this morning! They stay in the dog crate at night that was modified with chicken wire along the bottom to keep the baby's in.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sweet little peeps. Congratulations!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

well done

what breed are they?


----------



## dado150 (Mar 11, 2014)

Dunno the hen but the Roo is a Buckeye. She's one of my Easter egg layers


----------

